# Snabb mora-borren ice auger



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Found this with some tackle for $5 at a garage sale. Wondering its value? Any takers? 

Made in Sweden.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

If you can use it as a cabin decoration or sharpen it and use it to cut holes, then it's probably worth the $5.


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> If you can use it as a cabin decoration or sharpen it and use it to cut holes, then it's probably worth the $5.


That's what I figured. Still a great deal. Thinking hanging in the garage.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

got one of those sitting in my garage for about the last 20 years. 1989 was when we got our first mora sween 7 inch the blue one. 1989 was around the last time we used ours. man those mora's were so much easier to use. lol's now i got a nills ice auger and thinking that about the mora ........


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Everybody that's been ice fishing for lots of years has at least one laying around 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fishmagnetmike said:


> Everybody that's been ice fishing for lots of years has at least one laying around
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



same with moras they stack up like cord wood!


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Jefferson846 said:


> Found this with some tackle for $5 at a garage sale. Wondering its value? Any takers?
> 
> Made in Sweden.
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've got one of these. They are a great body building tool. If you drill all of your fish holes with one of these for the season, I predict you will have shoulders like a gym rat. It's well worth the five bucks you spent.


----------

